# Shimano Chronarch



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I decided to open up my shimano chronarch and clean it out since it was not casting too far and running a bit rough. I cleaned it up real good and put it all back together. Everything is running really smooth but now its backlashing (or nesting up) on every cast even when all the brakes are on. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It sounds like you did a good job! 

Too much oil on the brake case is a possibility. This prevents the brakes from operating correctly.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, lol. It feels great, looks really good, and everything, except it doesn't work. I'm probably going to have to send it in. 

I tried drying the brake assembly off as best I could and also used compressed air to blow out grease/oil in the bearings. I'm not sure what it could be.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Check the spool shaft for any excess oil. Clean down the center of the pinion gear with a q-tip and some rubbing alcohol. Use the q-tips and alcohol to clean the brake case ring. This will remove any excess oil. Air is just going to push it around and not really remove it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you soak or rinse the bearings in anything like lighter fluid acetone or brake cleaner,and check the spin time on each bearing.As Bantam says clean the inside of the pinion gear.And only a small drop of light oil on the bearings.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like you need to apply another brake or two. Try 3-4 out, and then get used to it.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Woops....didn't read that all your brakes were out. ..........you sure they are not all clicked in?

If all 6 are out, I can try to get a backlash and won't get one. Something ain't right.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, something's not right if all your brakes are out. Back to basics: did you crank the cast control cap all the way down until it freezes the spool, then back it off until you get a slow drop on a jig head?


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Yeah, something's not right if all your brakes are out. Back to basics: did you crank the cast control cap all the way down until it freezes the spool, then back it off until you get a slow drop on a jig head?


Yes, I've tried that. I did soak the 2 bearings in lighter fluid and added too much oil to them though. So I tried air blowing it out with the air compressor and put the chronarch back together in hopes of that solving the problem. I didn't have a chance to mess with it yesterday but will try looking for oil on the spool shaft. I will also take a look at the pinion gear since i did add oil to this.

I tried casting with all the brakes in and out. It didn't make a difference. I'm thinking there's too much oil on the pinion gear but if not then I'll send it in to get looked at.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I still think its something with the brakes. Too much oil or the brakes are simply worn out and not making good contact with the brake case.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> Check the spool shaft for any excess oil. Clean down the center of the pinion gear with a q-tip and some rubbing alcohol. Use the q-tips and alcohol to clean the brake case ring. This will remove any excess oil. Air is just going to push it around and not really remove it.


Thanks. I will try this. I've never cleaned a baitcaster before but assume that they are very sensitive to oil. I think I may have went over board with oil internally (like the drive gear and pinion gear).


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The only parts that should see oil are bearings, worm shaft and the brakes. One drop per bearing, one drop on the brake case and a couple on the worm. The gears require grease.

With your brakes think about your vehicle. If you hosed your brake rotors down with a bunch of oil the car is not going to stop so well. And yes you might have a small fire but that is not the point. The brakes provide friction to slow the spool. If they are covered in oil the brakes cannot provide the right amount of friction to operate correctly.

This might help:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Try flipping the spacers over. The spacer under the bearing on the brake side and the one in the cast control cap. They become "indented" and sometimes after a good cleaning you cant get enough pressure on the spool ends to keep it from over running during a cast. Flip the spacer over and it will make up that distance...Dip


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*first thing to check*

does your cast control knob tighten down enough to make the spool hard to turn with your thumb when the reel is in cast mod. if not u have lost the shim out of the castcontrol knob.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*check bearings*

did u check to see if the bearings are froze up. the spool shaft may be turning in the race, no amount of soaking is going to unfreeze a bearing. stick something in the interrace that will wedge it and see if it turns, if it does not turn thats your problem. donot put grease on the worm gear. just on the the bearing portion of worm on the ends. anytime u put grease and oil to open air u do nothing but collect dust which turns into a grit that eat your pawl up.


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Spray CRC QD Electronics Cleaner on the entire weight and pin mechanism - and around the metal race they contact in the sideplate. Let it air dry and close it up. Go fishing.

IMPORTANT - DO NOT USE BRAKE CLEANER OR ANY OTHER DEGREASING SPRAY. CRC is plastic safe and won't melt or soften any plastic parts. You can buy CRC in any auto parts store. It's a great way to clean out old grease from your reels, also. You're welcome.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Which Chronarch is it? Each one has it's own little quirks.

Mike


----------

